# Beginning the cycling period



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi again,

Sorry if this has been covered but I couldn't find a correct answer in my searches.

I have just begun my tank cycle. I have the following:

70 Gallon tank, and an EHEIM CLASSIC Filter/Pump. I have also attached my heater. The tank only contains gravel stones.

I measured my PH level, and it was quite high (7.6+), in could be higher as my tester only went to 7.6.

Has anyone started their tank with this high of PH? I have heard Piranha's don't mind this high level, but was wondering if anyone has actually had problems with it that high. I don't want to play with the levels.

I did talk with the local pet shop (Bigalsonline.com), and they mentioned that this high PH level will be fine. However, I talked with another local pet shop, and they said high isn't good for Piranha's!!









Note: I have used the bigals water treatment and the Stress Azlem(sp?) in the water for the preparation. Is this beneficial over using feeder fish (Goldfish)?

Thanks again!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My ph is up around 8 and I have never had a problem. All my piranhas are very healthy, grow fast and eat very well. Some will tell you to lower it but that is just too much work for me, just take your time in aclimating your fish when you get them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree. It's better to have your piranha's getting used to a higher pH, than messing around with it all the time, which will only cause stress on your fish, and is also a lot more work.
And piranha's are pretty adaptive, so I think you're fine with your tap water!


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

There shouldn´t be any problem with the high pH . But if you want so you can lower it adding some peat moss to the filter , it is a natural processes and is gradual , however while water changing pH can rise drasticaly bringing problems to your P´s!!


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry for the newbie questions.

I was told by a staff member at the lps that having the EHEIM Classic 2213 canister filter and pump is all I need. Is this recommended?

Sorry for my ignorance, but isn't the oxygen in the tank coming from a pump or bubbler of some sort?

Thanks again


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use an Eheim 2213 in my 80 gallon with 6 5-7" reds and lots of other fish, and even though it's not very powerful as far as the number of gallons per hour throughput is concerned (only 110 gph), but my fish are very healthy, the water is crystal clear, and I never had any trouble with bad water perimeters.
I guess what it lacks in performance, it makes up in necessary biofiltration...

But I also have a 325 gph powerhead and two 100-125 gph internal filters in there for additional filtration and water flow, so you might think about investing some extra money in those as well...

Oxygen comes from surface agitation - the larger the water surface, the more CO2 will be replaced by oxygen at the surface. To maximize this, you could place small filters or a powerhead at surface level, to stir up the water surface. An airstone does the same, since the bubbles will rise to the top, breaking the water surface... It does not add oxygen to the water directly, though....

Good luck.... :smile:


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Most of the oxigen comes into the water through the surface , the booble collums and the pump only increase the contact surface area by provoking some turbulence at the surface , as bigger the tank is more powerful must the pump be to make a significant water turbulence!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> An airstone does the same, since the bubbles will rise to the top, breaking the water surface... It does not add oxygen to the water directly, though....


 Air bubbles DO add dissolved oxygen to the water. Anytime there is an interface (surface area of the air bubble to the water), gaseous exchange will occur. Not to the extent as compared to the exchange at the water surface but it does occur...

That's why there are several types of airstones available. Very fine bubbles have more surface area therefore will have better gaseous exchange of oxygen to the water. While, coarser bubbles promote better water circulation/agitation.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DonH said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > An airstone does the same, since the bubbles will rise to the top, breaking the water surface... It does not add oxygen to the water directly, though....
> ...


 Oh, ok!
Thanks, I didn't know that...


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

This is a very friendly forum! Thanks again :smile:

I can't wait to get the red's.

In a weeks time, I'm planning on getting 2 pleko's, and then come the Piranha's


----------

